# I need ideas :)



## FancyFiance (Nov 21, 2011)

My fiance really likes his coworkers, and I am wanting to cook them something each day leading up to thanksgiving. There is about 20 of them, and today I cooked mini pies (blueberry and cherry) I want to do something savory tomorrow and I want thinking maybe meatballs or something that can be put on a tray with tooth picks in it.. ideas?


----------



## GLC (Nov 21, 2011)

How about mini-quiches?


----------



## Al Pine (Nov 21, 2011)

Make some meatballs, or use pre-made ones. Wrap them with
a half slice of  regular (thin) Bacon...use the toothpick to hold it
all together. Sprinkle your favorite seasoning on them...whatever
 you use to season your steak.
Bake them until the bacon is crisp...350° should work good.
Dip them in a thin BBQ Sauce.
You can also put a half inch cube of Pineapple on as well.
Just slide it down the toothpick so it sits on top of the  Bacon-
Meatball.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2011)

How about mini pigs in a blanket? dippers could be your favorite bbq sauce or marscarpone with brown sugar and vanilla ,
kadesma


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 21, 2011)

This recipe sounds like it would fill the bill:

Turkey Meatballs with Sage and Cranberries

It even sounds 'Thanksgivingy'


----------



## danpeikes (Nov 21, 2011)

go with the meatballs as long as there is some way to heat it up.  I like a savory meatball in a super sweet tomato sauce.


----------

